# need recommendations for a good camera



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

We (as in me and my family) really need a new camera. We don't have a very big budget, so getting that lovely 500-700$ camera isn't possible. :-( Or at least... i doubt i'd be able to talk my dad into it.

Maybe something in the 300$ range? 350$ is stretching it. Anyhow what would you recommend? It doesn't have to be fancy, but at least something that can take good quality pictures (btw what's the maximum zoom one can get for that price range?) and films pretty well too (hehe for my lessons there )

Thanks


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the best all arounder i would say is the Cannon Powershot SX30 IS. it is AMAZING! take fantastic video, and has a 35x zoom.it also takes really great video and has some fun settings on it as well.

here is some of my photography with it. i have more that are more like someone would take photos of there horse or anything like this.
http://www.horseforum.com/hobbies/photography-thread-108312/


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

My sister just got a Samsung WB150F Smart Wi-Fi Digital Camera, its amazing!!! Oh, and below $200. Add in extra sd cards and such, probably aroung 200.


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a Panasonic with a nice built in zoom. You can use it fully automatic or manual. I've had it several years and highly recommend it. 

Amazon.com: Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ47K 12.1 MP Digital Camera with 24xOptical Zoom - Black: Electronics


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow I love the pictures from the cannon lilkitty! I will look into that one for sure.

Thanks also Missy May! Samsung seems to be making good stuff these past few years, and I love the price!  

And thanks to you too ozark, I completely forgot about Panasonic. In my head it's usually Cannon and Nikon I think about.

Thanks again guys, I will do a full research on all 3 and find what their prices are in my part of the planet. :wink: Keep em coming if you have more though!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Make sure you check out http://www.dpreview.com before buying anything. That is THE resource for all things digital camera related. Also, if you're looking for a camera with a good zoom try to get one with a higher OPTICAL zoom than a digital zoom. It's pretty much understood that a camera with a better optical zoom will produce better (zoomed in) photos than one with a digital zoom.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i also want to state that i bought the cannon like 4 years ago for about 600$ so i am sure it is less then half that price now!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> the best all arounder i would say is the Cannon Powershot SX30 IS. it is AMAZING! take fantastic video, and has a 35x zoom.it also takes really great video and has some fun settings on it as well.
> 
> here is some of my photography with it. i have more that are more like someone would take photos of there horse or anything like this.
> http://www.horseforum.com/hobbies/photography-thread-108312/


From what I know it is a discontinued model now, here in Australia anyway. But I am sure you can still pick something up second hand (even un-used possibly) off eBay etc. for a decent price. 

Coming from an amateur... things to keep in mind with this one is that indoors, the picture quality isn't that great. Also, if you want to use burst mode, you can only do so in low light, which restricts zoom. 

But otherwise, it is a really good camera. Fun, easy to use, and cheap!
Good luck!


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

Two friends of mine are very into photography (semi professional). Both of them have one of the Olympus tough series cameras and love them. They are shock, water, and dust proof. I have seen some of the pics from them and they are very good quality. I am actually planning on getting one myself as soon as my current camera dies.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey guys! As I realized that the best buy's and future shop's near me don't carry the wonderful camera's you recommended , I checked what they did have and then went to check reviews. I'll post a few and tell me what you prefer, judging from the quality of the company in general and the camera's features. 

I found a fujifilm I really like, and it seems amazing but incredibly low priced, which puts me on my guard a little? It's originally 230$ (and now it's on sale for 180). Oh and in the review everything is right except that the camera at Best buy is a 26X optical zoom and not 30X.

Fujifilm FinePix S4000 14MP Digital Camera (Black) 16124248 B&H

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=7641dc20ddac01f185056d2168de3286en02


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Another interesting Fujifilm that's more expensive. Only due to having a better pixels? 

Fujifilm FinePix F660EXR 16MP Digital Camera - Black : Ultra Zoom - Best Buy Canada


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Then there is this from Future shop. This one has high megapixels (16.2) and 26 optical zoom. 

Nikon COOLPIX 16.1MP 26X Optical Zoom Digital Camera (L810) - Black : Extended Zoom Cameras - Future Shop


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I sort of really like the Nikon when I think about it. Out of them all, do you think it's a good choice? I believe Nikon is a good company? I just don't know with hands on experience because we've only ever had canon's... but I sort of don't want a canon this time. For a 20X optical zoom and 12.2 megapixel it's 300$! I feel they make it so high because of the brand name. And before we bought our horrible 7.1 megapixel 3.5X optical zoom (thank goodness for technology advancements!), we had an expensive fancy canon that took really amazing pictures. My parents paid a fortune for it and it was worth it, but after 4 years it broke... and we didn't even drop it. We were always very careful with it. :/

So I sort of want to try something new.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a fuji XP 20 waterproof, I must say I am less than impressed with the picture quality. Sturdy shock and waterproof so I like it in my saddle bags but not great pics. My GF bought almost the exact same camera except not waterproof and it does great. I think the plastic cover over the lens isnt perfectly clear. Shoulda bought the Olympus or Cannon. I have alwasy been happy with cannon products.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

be weary of thinking you can get a high MP camera for Lowpriced, don't be thrown by the whole 10 megapixel deal, my Nikon D200 is only 10 MP but i can blow up a photo to billboard side and it is perfectly clear.

is there anyway you can search around on Ebay?
this is the one i recommended, yes it's used but i've bought my used camera off of Ebay, and ebay does a good job of protecting you if its not what it was a described. plus i bought mine for 600 and this one is 180!!
Canon PowerShot SX30 IS 14.1 MP Digital Camera - Black 0013803127348 | eBay


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have no problem with Ebay, but my parents are really skeptical about it. They don't trust it (sigh). And it would be hard to convince them.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my parents were the same way, but i showed them all the research i did into the seller, and how ebay cover's your hide when it comes to faulty sell.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ya I know what you mean, but my parents don't "listen". I'll try to speak to them, but I'm afraid my mom will just complain and say: why can't we just buy one in the store?

Any good arguments I can tell them about why I should buy this camera and not another?



> be weary of thinking you can get a high MP camera for Lowpriced, don't be thrown by the whole 10 megapixel deal, my Nikon D200 is only 10 MP but I can blow up a photo to billboard side and it is perfectly clear.
> ​


Just so I perfectly understand, :wink: I should be "skeptical", on "guard" if a camera is low priced and has high MP? 

And for the 10 MP comment, I thought the more megapixel you had, the better quality the picture was? 101 on camera please? :-|


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

that is true, the higher MPs the better, however you have to take in lens quality. like someone stated above if you have a lens that is really thick or any of the sort, then there is lower quality, i wouldn't recommend the D200 if your wanting something cheaper and easy, as its a DSLR and you have to buy lens, DSLR's are only as good as your lens, same as any other camera, 

but with any camera there is always exceptions, there may be some emmaculant cameras with higher MP's but it's hard to notice that much of a difference, if you can buy a camera with 12 MP's for 200$ and then there is another for 16 MPs for 300$ i honestly dont think you will see that much difference in photo quality. but i have been known to be wrong before haha


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ahh I understand. Ok right, lense quality. But the Nikon Nikon COOLPIX 16.1MP 26X Optical Zoom Digital Camera (L810) - Black : Extended Zoom Cameras - Future Shop
isn't a DSLR, is it? I thought it was compact.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

it is a compact, i just meant in general. let me know which one you are leaning towards, and i can go look up some reviews for it, and see how it is. another fun thing to do is look up photos actually taken by the camera, so you can really see its capablities


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well so far I'm really liking the Nikon from best buy. I'm reading reviews on it now, but if you could help me with that so I have another sure opinion on it, I would be so very grateful!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oups! Sorry the Nikon is from future shop.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

so far i am liking it what i see for the price. my MAIN concern would be the batteries. i find they don't last very long, or at least in the camera i had the batteries didn't. we always had to buy lithiums so that it would last 12 hours, and those were about 12$'s for a pack of 4.

other then that all i see is its not the best in lowlight which just means your photos will be a bit grainy because you will have to Up your ISO, and once your ISO hits 400 with this camera it starts to get grainy or muddy.

don't let the low light issue deter you though, as it does have a flash, i haven't found how far the flash is effective though. and people who have made reviews from using it that arn't professionals are finding that as long as you are in good light it seems to compare up pretty good in terms of clarity and quality. 

overall i think its a nice little find. as long as you are ok with the batteries.

here are the 2 reviews i found most informative
Nikon Coolpix L810 Digital Compact Camera Review

Nikon Coolpix L810 Review - Digital cameras - CNET Reviews


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ya I don't like batteries like that. The only thing I like about my current camera is that the battery is one grey rectangular box that has it's own special charger. It usually lasts a really long time. 

I did find this on amazon.com though. Would it be any good? I'm not sure if it's lithium, it doesn't say so I'm supposing it's not. But it's rechargeable and I like that.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

For the lighting... ya I was hoping it would do well in low lighting, because that's what annoys me the most about my current camera. If the lighting is just a tad low, the pictures look like sh**! Super, super grainy and I hate that.

I especially love pictures at dawn/dusk, and that is low lighting right? Is the Canon from ebay good in low lighting?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I said low lighting way too many times lol.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I think I'm going to keep looking. I'm glad you found the review from ephotozine, as it stated that landscape pictures came out well, but sport pictures (so things in movement) not so well... And what worries me is when my dad will take pictures or videos of me riding. I was hoping to get a camera that would give me nice clear pictures (for once in my life) of me riding, and I won't be getting that after all... so back to google. 

Oh and sorry, I forgot to post the link for the batteries I found on Amazon... no point now I guess.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

most cannons arn't good at low lighting if it is hand held, i have taken some great pictures with the Canon at low light but thats with a tripod, so you can lower the shutter speed. i will see lowlight doesn't apply to things like sunset shots, this camera would do GREAT for that, just make sure your focued on the light so you can get the great silhouette shapes.

it wont matter what kind of batteries you put in the camera as long as they are AA? i think thats the size, so it will take lithiums, and yeah i am used to the rectangle square box as thats what the powershot uses it it lasts days which comes in handy.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah for a good sport shot, what you really need something is with a high shutter speed, you up that shutter speed, and you'll capture movement every time. basically to get typical human movement would be 1/125. so between that and 1/400 and you can capture any movement you want.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> yeah for a good sport shot, what you really need something is with a high shutter speed, you up that shutter speed, and you'll capture movement every time. Basically to get typical human movement would be 1/125. So between that and 1/400 and you can capture any movement you want.
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/general-o...tions-good-camera-128334/page3/#ixzz1zD6n48sn
> ​


So for horseback riding at 1/400 you can get clear pictures?

The Nikon will be a possibility if I can't find anything better for a non astronomical price,  but right now I'm starting to look into these two Fujifilms. 

Fujifilm FinePix S4300 14MP Digital Camera - Black : Ultra Zoom - Best Buy Canada

Fujifilm FinePix F660EXR 16MP Digital Camera - Black : Ultra Zoom - Best Buy Canada


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't know much about fujifilm cameras, but i'll find out what i can for you  and yes as long as you can get 1/400 with an iso of about 100-200 you will be set. even just 1/200 sec will get you what your looking for. if you want, your welcome to add me on facebook i have TONS of horse pictures taken with the powershot with just about those settings.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh, and another thing you want to look for is not alot of times between shutter clicks, i know my powershot gets 4 fps (frames per second) however even with that i can take photos of the horses running and bucking, and completely miss a good bucking shot. my D200 gets 7fps, so i always get what i am looking for. usually only DSLRs can do that but if you can find a camera with 4fps or more and its not a DSLR jump on that sucker lol


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sure that would be great! I'd love to see the pics. Sorry for all the billions of questions (thank you soo much for helping ), but why is the Nikon unable to take good sport shots? :? Does it... not have 1/400 shutter speed? Or it just can't focus quickly enough?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

it would be because it would have to refocus over and over, and it has alot of space between shots because it has to refocus, if whoever is taking photos of you, can learn and master clicking the shutter and the perfect time, then it wont be a problem and you can get that shot you want. it certaintly can get the 1/400 sec, but most people don't take the time to learn when to click the shutter and miss those shots they want.

say you want to take photos of someone jumping their horse, and you start holding the shutter down for continuous shots as they are cantering up to the jump, if the timing isn't right then you will completely miss the horse in the air, and its a failed. attempt. i do hope that makes sense?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ohhh okay I understand. It just can't take pictures really fast one after the other. Is that right? So if you have really good timing you can get that nice precise, clear picture, but you need to click at the right moment.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Can't find much info on the Fujifilms accept for reviews from a few people. SOem say it's great, others say the quality is bad... I hate mixed reviews. ><

I'm also looking into this Olympus. http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=edfba66c0258f5eb9f6f0dadf6abb925en02


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah as long as your timing is good you can get good pictures. and you have it right, you just cant take quick 1 after the other pictures, i cant even do that with my powershot, so my movements shots are timed like that, and alot of them i miss. which saddens me. i did find that the finepix f660EXR has 8 fps.... unless the listed it wrong.. and thats kind of drool worthy but idk if the other specs are that good. i'll keep looking though. out of the fujifilms i do like the 16 mp one better because the quality seems better on it. then the 14 mp one.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

So far, I really like the Olympus. If I got it I'd just need to grab it at that price! It also comes with rechargeable Lithium batteries.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i have to go to a horse sale tonight to possibly save some horsie lives that need it! but i'll keep looking when i get back


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ya I sort of noticed that too (the 16 being better than the 14), the only thing that annoys me is that it doesn't have that super zoom, but 15XP is fine. MUch better than 3 ><.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> have to go to a horse sale tonight to possibly save some horsie lives that need it! But i'll keep looking when I get back
> ​


No problem! Thank you so much for helping this far! Good luck on the sale.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Also found this Olympus, but I have a feeling the other one is better.

Olympus 14MP 24X Optical Zoom Digital Camera (SZ-14) - Black : Extended Zoom Cameras - Future Shop


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

(Well, forget about the post above this one, I just fell in love with it's more expensive, but "better model" (the one I posted before: http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=edfba66c0258f5eb9f6f0dadf6abb925en02)

Haha, okay I know this is from the website, so they are trying to sell me their product... but, they just sold it.  The zoom is great, and supposedly it takes great shots for fast movements (like sports). I really like what it can do overall.

I just want your approval on this one lilkitty, and if you don't notice anything suspicious/major, I think I'm going to drag my dad to best buy after my lesson tomorrow!  If they don't have it then I'll be ordering it online. 

SP-815UZ

I don't know, I just fell in love with it. Seems to have everything I want!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

so far if i nit pick i can find things i don't like. like that it has no focus lock, but thats no biggie. it has a small aperture range, but again for what your wanting thats no big deal. if your wanting to take long exposure shots or anything you can do that. but you can definitely capture movement with this model.

the ISO only goes to 1600, but again thats not a bad thing as long as the higher ISO range is quality.

you can get .73 fps on high quality setting, however if you lower it to medium quality (i don't think there will be a huge image difference) you can get 9 fps.. so that will definitely capture quite a few photos and you more then likely will not miss a shot.

reviews say this photo does good in low light so i can commend it for that! that must mean that 1600 ISO quality is good 

again this one uses double A batteries, so i would suggest the lithiums, which it comes with. as long as you are good with batteries it seems like a great all around camera, 

with the fps, you can get just over 1 fps in high quality shooting, if you want more then that you can get 6 fps, but they will be 5mp quality. and then 10 fps in 3mp quality

here are the review i looked at 
this one is 7 pages long and very detailed! and has user reviews and photos you can look at.
Olympus SP-590UZ review - Digital Camera - Trusted Reviews


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks so much, I'll read the reviews now!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

let me know what you think


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I think I'm goign to get it! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yaaay! cant wait to see your future photos!  glad i could help!


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's my two cents, if you can't afford a Cannon t3i, my other choice is the Gopro HERO2. I bring my T3i sometimes on trail ride's, and endurance rides and believe you me I'm always worrying about him smashing it into trees, rolling on it, falling on it, all the things horses like to do to very expensive gear. The Gopro if virtually unbreakable. It mounts on a helmet or you can just hold it, shoots 1080p video and AWESOME pictures, and it's not going to break the bank. I'd be careful with the Fujifilm's, I had two of those and both quit working in less than three days. Anyways hope this helped, Chris


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

The only thing about the gopro is that it doesn't zoom. But i never found a need for zooming since I have to keep both hand on the reins at all times LOL.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my pocket camera!! It's a Nikon COOLPIX S6200, and it runs for ~$160.00 
What it lacks in the faster shutter speeds of a full-size camera, it makes up for in it's size. I've taken over 600 pictures with this camera since January, and my friend, who just got a new Cannon and lens (for over $2,000) would really like to have my camera, too, bc she misses grab shots. Here is a "grab shot" I took with this camera, which also does video, and time-elapsed shots.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> the best all arounder i would say is the Cannon Powershot SX30 IS. it is AMAZING! take fantastic video, and has a 35x zoom.it also takes really great video and has some fun settings on it as well.
> 
> here is some of my photography with it. i have more that are more like someone would take photos of there horse or anything like this.
> http://www.horseforum.com/hobbies/photography-thread-108312/


Did you mean SX130? Im getting one and love it (.. use on at school!!)


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

no the canon Powershot SX30 IS. is a great camera, but hard to find because its been discontinued. though you can still find them cheapishly on ebay, and should definitely be snatched up!


----------

